

Show HN: Review my Startup, BetaUsersNow.com - Targeted Users & Feedback - pghimire

HN Team,<p>I have been trying to do something like this for a while, where, a crowdsourced model is used to help startups get easy access to "targeted" beta users and thorough feedback for their website or apps. Through various measures, I have been signing users for the past month and a half and I believe I am ready to accept clients now. The business model is simple: you specify target user demographics for your website or app and assign tasks to the users; we notify our users that match your demographics; the users sign up, complete assigned tasks and provide you a thorough feedback. Since we are still new, might might not be able to cater to certain demographics - if that is the case, we will let you know.<p>Thanks for your input!<p>Link to sign up: http://www.betausersnow.com/client-signup.php
======
imjonathanlee
I'd say that it's a definitely interesting concept- There could be a potential
market for it since most people need a way to see what users think of the
site. Depending on who those users are, they could even like it enough to
market to their friends for you.

Perhaps I'm slightly biased towards design, but the first few seconds I saw
the site- I felt it was like one of those promotional scam no risk money back
guarantee how to make money etc etc schemes online. It might be because it's
too template-like, but it doesn't reach out to me at all.

Also, I understand that there is a money back guarantee- but how do I know
that 50 reviews at $450 isn't just outsourced by a copywriter in India? How do
I know that I will get paid for each website and app job completed? Is there a
quality standard that users must abide by to write a review? I understand that
there's no real way to prove any of this, but what really helps me would be
seeing testimonials, (I know, even these can be fake) or even better- give
reputable companies a free trial and have them write a testimonial.

It's really a cool idea, but the above would be questions I'd ask myself the
first time to your site.

~~~
pghimire
Jonathan,

You raise some very valid points. I am struggling with the same issues that
you mentioned as well. As you mentioned, I am currently working on creating
some free credits to hand out to some companies (and asking for testimonial in
return if they liked the service).

Just to share with you, I am the founder of StartUpLift.com which has slowly
been gaining grounds since we launched a few months ago. However, StartUpLift
has an almost similar model, but does everything in public. BetaUsersNow.com
was developed after listening to feedback from many StartUpLift users and
startups (as they requested if they could privately secure feedback in a fast,
easy and inexpensive way).

Most of the feedback providers that have signed up on BetaUsersNow.com are the
same users from StartUpLift, who know the process and know that they will be
paid for a good job done. Hope that helps. I really appreciate your thoughts.

------
taphangum
clickable: <http://www.betausersnow.com/client-signup.php>

